# qualora ci sia/fosse, come sarà



## lorenzos

Buongiorno a tutti.
Avrei un dubbio su questa frase:


> non sappiamo se ci sarà un domani e, qualora ci *sia*, come sarà


http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=2982666&p=15087252#post15087252
Mi parrebbe più corretto:
"non sappiamo se ci sarà un domani e, qualora ci *fosse*, come sarà".
Sbaglio?


----------



## bearded

Ciao,lorenzos.
Sono io l'autore della frase in questione, e dunque vorrei 'giustificarla'. Le vecchie regole sulla 'consecutio temporum' prescriverebbero quanto segue:
Non sappiamo se ci sarà un domani, e qualora ci fosse, come sarebbe
oppure.....qualora ci sia, come sarà.
Oggi l'applicazione di queste regole non è più tassativa come un tempo.  Ci sono vecchie discussioni nel Forum su frasi del tipo ''qualora le cose stessero davvero così, provvederemo'' (Berlusconi), e perfino linguisti rigorosi come ad es. Serianni ammettono queste costruzioni come di uso corrente, anche se non corrette al 100%.
Io appartengo ad una 'vecchissima' scuola iperrigorista...


----------



## lorenzos

Mi ero concentrato sul sia/fosse e non mi ero accorto del sarà.
Anche per non suscitare le ire dei moderatori, avevo naturalmente cercato nel forum ma non avevo trovato nulla che trattasse "sia /fosse".
Pur non essendo un grammmmmatico, credo di essere ancor più iperrrrrigorista di te.
Ciao.


----------



## francisgranada

lorenzos said:


> Mi ero concentrato sul sia/fosse e non mi ero accorto del sarà .


Mi pare che il senso e (probabilmente) anche la scelta tra _sia/fosse_ dipendano dalla posizione della virgola:

1. non sappiamo se ci sarà un domani e [*,* qualora ci sia,] come sarà
2. non sappiamo se ci sarà un domani*,*  e [qualora ci fosse,] come sarebbe

(Questa non è una risposta alla domanda originale, ma una domanda da parte mia ...)


----------



## bearded

Secondo me, la posizione della virgola non è rilevante.  Ragioniamo invece così:  le frasi introdotte da 'come' sono interrogative indirette.  Trasformiamole in interrogative dirette:
- come sarebbe un domani, qualora ci fosse?
- come sarà un domani, qualora ci sia?  
Nella seconda frase, ''qualora ci sia'' ha un senso sia condizionale sia soprattutto limitativo (= sempreché un domani ci sia). Trasformarla in ''come sarà il domani qualora ci fosse?'' è contrario al buon uso della successione dei modi e dei tempi, e stona all'orecchio. Non si può dire ''come sarà se ci fosse''.
Invece nella prima frase, ''qualora ci fosse'' - a mio parere - è puramente condizionale:  se ci fosse un domani, come sarebbe? Trasformarla in ''se ci fosse, come sarà?'' stravolge la logica perché ''come sarà'' esprime una certezza, mentre la prima parte ''se ci fosse'' esprime un'ipotesi.
Le frasi in questione, così trasformate in interrogative dirette, dimostrano con maggiore evidenza la giustezza del mio punto di vista.
Tuttavia, come ho accennato, si tratta di sfumature e finezze che oggi spesso non vengono rispettate.


----------



## lorenzos

Riguardo la 'consecutio temporum' mi parrebbe (più) corretto:
1. Non sappiamo se c'*è* un domani e qualora ci *sia* (come sarà).
2. Non sappiamo se ci *sarà *un domani e qualora ci *fosse* (come sarebbe).
Ovviamente il "domani" è sempre futuro, ma consideriamolo come nelle frasi: "questa squadra non *ha* un domani", "questa storia non *ha* futuro".


----------



## bearded

@ lorenzos
Vedo che in qualche misura ti ho fatto cambiare idea rispetto alla tua domanda/obiezione iniziale, dove dicevi ''qualora ci fosse, come sarà''.
Secondo il mio parere:
Le tue nuove frasi non sono scorrette, ma nella frase 2, dicendo ''ci fosse'' va perduto il senso limitativo di ''sempreché ci sia'' che è implicito in quel 'qualora'.
Es. non so se esiste l'inferno, ma io ci andrò - qualora ci sia (= sempreché esista: denota un certo scetticismo)
          non so se esiste l'inferno, ma se ci fosse (pura ipotesi) io ci andrei.
Sono, appunto, sfumature.


----------



## lorenzos

Ma già lo avevo scritto che concentrandomi sul sia/fosse mi era sfuggito il sarà.
Faccio  molta fatica a seguirti, ma credo che la valutazione sia reciproca:  lo so che le due nuove frasi non sono scorrette ma il quesisto/proposta  verteva sull'accordo *c'è/sia* vs. *sarà/fosse*.


> dicendo ''ci fosse'' va perduto il senso limitativo di ''sempreché ci sia'' che è implicito in quel 'qualora'.


 Non capisco cosa vuoi dire, e gli esempi che porti non li trovo illuminanti.


> ''come sarà il domani qualora ci fosse?'' è contrario al buon uso della  successione dei modi e dei tempi, e stona all'orecchio. Non si può dire  ''come sarà se ci fosse''.


Non mi pare di poter convenire: concordo che non si possa dire _ ''come sarà se ci fosse''_ ma ci vedo poco di stonato in ''come sarà il parcheggio/bar/dessert*,* qualora ci fosse?''
(Cosa dire di "non sappiamo se ci *sia *un domani e qualora ci *fosse *come *sarebbe*"? Mi sembra la costruzione migliore).
[cinquanta sfumature di fòsse, e non sapere se esiste l'inferno]


----------



## bearded

Due domande, caro Lorenzos:
1. Se sei d'accordo che non si può dire ''come sarà se ci fosse'', come fa a non riuscirti stonato ''come sarà il parcheggio qualora ci fosse''?  Non è forse un ''come sarà se/qualora/nel caso che ci fosse''?  La questione iniziale del thread è tutta qui.
2. Confronta per fav. la tua costruzione migliore
Non sappiamo se ci sia un domani e qualora ci fosse come sarebbe
con
non sappiamo se ci sia un domani e, sempreché ci sia, come sarà.
Non avverti una sfumatura diversa?  Se al posto di 'sempreché' ci metti 'qualora', devi lasciare 'sia' per mantenere lo stesso significato. Se invece ci metti 'fosse' - come nella tua frase - diventa un normale periodo ipotetico (...come sarebbe, se ci fosse) e la sfumatura scettica del 'sempreché' andrebbe perduta.
Questo intendevo dire, e spero di essermi spiegato più chiaramente questa volta.  
PS. ma secondo te l'inferno esiste?


----------



## Paulfromitaly

lorenzos said:


> ci vedo poco di stonato in ''come sarà il parcheggio/bar/dessert*,* qualora ci fosse?''



Invece io ci vedo molto di stonato e di sgrammaticato in questo esempio.
Secondo me una persona che conosce l'italiano direbbe 

''come *sarebbe* il parcheggio/bar/dessert*,* qualora ci fosse?'' 

e non "come sarà".


----------



## lorenzos

Paulfromitaly said:


> Secondo me una persona che conosce l'italiano direbbe
> ''come *sarebbe* il parcheggio/bar/dessert*,* qualora ci fosse?''
> e non "come sarà".


Una persona che fa il moderatore sì, ovviamente, ma forse uno che parla come mangia dice anche
"Prezzo fisso 15 euro, mh... chissà come sarà il dessert, qualora ci fosse".


bearded man said:


> 1. Se sei d'accordo che non si può dire ''come sarà se ci fosse'', come fa a non riuscirti stonato ''come sarà il parcheggio qualora ci fosse''?


Non è la stessa cosa, ma con le virgole ben enfatizzate, potremmo far passare anche:
"Come sarà, se ci fosse, il regno dei cieli?
Poi, tu noti una differenza tra qualora e sempreché che io non colgo; ma stavolta ho inteso il tuo ragionamento, sul quale sono oltremodo scettico. Non altretanto sull'inferno, ma è una questione che va aldilà.


----------



## francisgranada

lorenzos said:


> ... "Come sarà, se ci fosse, il regno dei cieli? ...


Per me "se ci fosse" non esprime la incertezza o enfasi ma piuttosto suggerisce una condizione. Io (da non madrelingua) direi spontaneamente "Come sarà, se c'è, il regno dei cieli?". Ma non so se l'indicativo sia possibile oppure qui bisogna usare il congiuntivo ("se ci sia") ...


----------



## bearded

francisgranada said:


> Per me "se ci fosse" non esprime la incertezza ma piuttosto suggerisce una condizione. Io (da non madrelingua) direi spontaneamente "Come sarà, se c'è, il regno dei cieli?". Ma non so se l'indicativo sia possibile oppure qui bisogna usare il congiuntivo ("se ci sia") ...



Ti do la *mia *risposta (ma qualcun altro non sarà d'accordo).  Le seguenti frasi sono tutte possibili e corrette:
- come sarà, se c'è, il regno dei cieli
- come sarebbe, se ci fosse, il regno dei cieli
- com'è/come sarà , sempreché/qualora ci sia, il regno dei cieli.
L'unica che per me non va è proprio ''come sarà se ci fosse....''. La ragione l'ho spiegata: 'come sarà' dà per certo che ci sia, mentre 'se ci fosse' è un'ipotesi,e quindi non sappiamo se ci sia.... I verbi così non vanno bene e sono grammaticalmente incoerenti


----------



## francisgranada

bearded man said:


> ... ''come sarà se ci fosse ....''  I verbi così non vanno bene e sono grammaticalmente incoerenti


Sì, anche secondo me (il che non è troppo rilevante ). Nella mia risposta precedente ho cercato di concentrarmi sulla "illogicità" della combinazione del _indicativo futuro _(sarà) e del _congiuntivo imperfetto _(fosse) nell'esempio concreto di Lorenzos, indipendentemente dalle regole strettamente grammaticali. In poche poche parole, non vedo il vero motivo o la "giustificazione" dell'uso di "se ci fosse" nel caso in cui basta dire/scrivere "se c'è" ... (è solo la mia opinione/impressione personale).

P.S. Vi prego di non prendere i miei post come risposte ai dubbi di voi madrelingua ... La partecipazione nei discorsi come questo, cioè le vostre reazioni, mi aiutano tanto a capire le sfumature e le bellezze della lingua italiana  ...


----------



## lorenzos

bearded man said:


> L'unica che per me non va è proprio ''come sarà se ci fosse....''.


Neanche a me va ''come sarà se ci fosse....'' ma, ripeto, con le virgole ben enfatizzate... (se occorre te lo spiego in privato, si dovrebbe capire perché).


bearded man said:


> La ragione l'ho spiegata: 'come sarà' dà per certo che ci sia, mentre 'se ci fosse' è un'ipotesi,e quindi non sappiamo se ci sia.... I verbi così non vanno bene e sono grammaticalmente incoerenti


Guarda che 'se ci fosse' introduce un'ipotesi allo stesso modo di  sempreché/qualora, che infatti vogliono il congiuntivo. Se il problema è  l'incoerenza grammaticale dei verbi, essa vale anche per 
- com'*è*/come *sarà*, sempreché/qualora ci *sia*, il regno dei cieli?
Ciao.


----------



## francisgranada

> ... Se il problema è l'incoerenza grammaticale dei verbi, essa vale anche per
> - com'*è*/come *sarà*, sempreché/qualora ci *sia*, il regno dei cieli?


Non del tutto. *Sia *è il congiuntivo _presente _mentre *fosse *è il congiuntivo _imperfetto _del verbo essere.


----------



## bearded

E' evidentemente impossibile convincere Lorenzos, ma farò un altro tentativo (anche se mi domando: perché ha iniziato questo thread ponendo la domanda 'sbaglio?', se era già convinto in partenza di avere ragione? La mia risposta è: sì, sbagli.  Comunque al mondo c'è posto per tutti, e si può essere amici anche se si hanno opinioni diverse!):
Dopo 'qualora', l'esistenza dei due tempi del congiuntivo - presente e imperfetto - serve per l'appunto a questo: si mette il congiuntivo presente se la frase principale è al presente o al futuro, si mette il congiuntivo imperfetto se la principale è al condizionale (è vero: il congiuntivo dopo 'qualora' esprime sempre un'ipotesi: il problema è usando quale tempo). Almeno, queste erano - una volta - le buone regole della 'consecutio' in Italiano - virgole o non virgole. Quindi ''lo accolgo/lo accoglierò qualora venga'', ma ''lo accoglierei qualora venisse''.  Se all'orecchio di qualcuno non suona sbagliato ''lo accoglierò qualora venisse'' (o ''come sarà qualora ci fosse''), temo che per questa persona il senso della congruità dei tempi e modi sia andato perduto, e me ne rammarico. E con questo vorrei chiudere ogni mio intervento in merito: amici, quello che volevo dire l'ho detto.


----------



## lorenzos

Pensavo tu parlassi di modi invece era una questione di tempi.
Grazie.


----------



## Nino83

A me sembra molto utile la comparazione con il "se", visto che si tratta di frasi condizionali. L'unica differenza è che "qualora" richiede il congiuntivo presente al posto dell'indicativo. 
Se c'è...sarà/se ci fosse...sarebbe 
Qualora ci sia...sarà/qualora ci fosse...sarebbe. 

N.B. 
Ovviamente non mi riferisco al primo "se", che introduce una interrogativa indiretta ma alla sostituzione di "qualora" con un "se" ipotetico.


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Nino83 said:


> A me sembra molto utile la comparazione con il "se", visto che si tratta di frasi condizionali. L'unica differenza è che "qualora" richiede il congiuntivo presente al posto dell'indicativo.
> Se c'è...sarà/se ci fosse...sarebbe
> Qualora ci sia...sarà/qualora ci fosse...sarebbe.



Mi sembra che questo sia esattamente quello che abbiamo sostenuto tutti (tranne uno) e quello che richiede la consecutio temporum, logica che non può venire modificata dall'aggiunta artificiosa di virgole.


----------

